# Jack / Swiss / Cheddars & Qview



## redheelerdog (Oct 16, 2015)

I went to Sam's Club this afternoon and bought:

10lbs of Daly Chef Sharp (this cheese is excellent smoked)

5lbs of Jarlsberg Semi Soft Swiss

2lbs Tillamook Sharp

2lbs Tillamook Pepper Jack
Used the Creative Smokealator 52X... an amazing piece of technology. (See video below)













Cheese1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2015


















Cheese1a.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2015


















Cheese2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2015


















Cheese3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2015


















Cheese4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2015


















Cheese5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2015






*19lbs of Cheese ready to smoke*













Cheese6.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2015






*The Creative Smokealator 52X Cold Smoke Generator...*



The air conditioner has nothing to do with the Smokelator I am just using it as a bench.

The smoke from the AMAZNPS is sucked through the computer fan and out to the MES (not turned on)

It makes a perfect cold smoke, currently at the smokelator hose inlet it is 68F and the middle of the smoker is 57F.

Here's 19lbs all vac packed up.













Vac 4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 18, 2015


















Vac 3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 18, 2015


















Vac 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 18, 2015


















Vac 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 18, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2015)

Sweet set up.


----------



## tymidga (Oct 20, 2015)

Great looking cheese!  I like the mod you have on the MES.  I'm using the MES cold-smoker but detached it from the box with vent pipe.


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 20, 2015)

That is a great use for an old computer!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 20, 2015)

I will have to come back and look at this later. Work computer won't allow video... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

The cheese looks awesome though!


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 20, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> I will have to come back and look at this later. Work computer won't allow video...


Damn computer - take that SOB home and turn it into a smoker!  LOL!


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice job on the cheese.

And...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For a very cool use of an old PC.

Way to think outsied of the "box".


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 21, 2015)

Now that I have seen the video, that is very cool! Nice set up for cold smoking!!


----------



## ak1 (Oct 26, 2015)

I like cheese! That looks great. Oh did I mention; I like cheese!


----------



## b-one (Oct 26, 2015)

Great color!


----------



## xray (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks awesome! Should hold you for awhile!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 26, 2015)

Great Job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 16, 2015)

Clam chowder and smoked cheese with saltine crackers... hard to beat on a chilly day in November.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Clam Chowder and Smoked Cheese.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 16, 2015


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 16, 2015)

Sweet setup and nice cheese!


----------

